# vultures - can i buy one?



## EmzEffect

i was just curious; as ive always loved vultures, and in the next few years im going to start looking into getting some bigger birds.
are there any species of vutures available to buy, and if so, how legal are they and what sort of liscence do i need, and where could i start looking?

any info would be lovely, if anyone knows anything at all about this strange request! 
thanks, emz


----------



## corvid2e1

Yes, they are available, perfectly legaly. No licence is needed but experience in falconry is definetly important to understand how to handle and train them. They are relativly common additions in falconry centres and display teams now. Amercan Black vultures seem to be the most common species available, but there are others out there too. For obvious reasons they are useless as a hunting bird, so there is not much demand for them. Breeders are fairly few and far between. you may have some luck on bird trader, once you filter through the scams. otherwise it might be worth asking around some falconry centres for contacts.


----------



## sharpstrain

I spent a day at cotswold falconry centre and spent some time with theire vultures - they are very intelligent creatures. I would contact a local falconry centre - if you are lucky you may even get a chance to volunteer with them


----------



## miss_ferret

vultures can be found for sale, your best bet is either the IBR Birdmart or Birdtrader. the skys the limit with prices for some species though, i *think* turkey vultures where the cheapest last time i looked, but that was a while ago.


----------



## Mynki

miss_ferret said:


> vultures can be found for sale, your best bet is either the IBR Birdmart or Birdtrader. the skys the limit with prices for some species though, i *think* turkey vultures where the cheapest last time i looked, but that was a while ago.


I saw thousands of them in Florida last visit. Driving down a road we came across a flock of 60 or so all feeding on something. There were so many of them you couldn't see what though. I hit the horn, drove offroad in the jeep at them to try and make them move to see, but they wouldn't.

I got out of the car, which then did make them move away, but had to jump straight back in because they were feeding on a dead alligator around 8' in length and the smell was horrendous!

Random, but your post brought back memories......


----------



## EmzEffect

thanks so much for all your help guys, its much appreciated! ill be looking on bird trader and some local falconries; i work part time in a raven sanctuary and allthough ravens are awesome, i think vultures are my thing 
has anyone ever seen a bearded vulture i briefly looked into them and im getting mixed answers, though im pretty sure you cant buy them, i would do anything to see one in person :3 they are by far my favorite birds, ever ahah


----------



## FelixM

you can buy one but really, you need experience with other birds and handling first as they are quite large.


----------



## thomas12146

Viper N Vine online have them
VIPER & VINE SOCIETY


----------



## ReptileRoss

I work with a small species of vulture at the falconry centre where I volunteer. They're great for displays, and flying from perch to perch, but ours will literally walk along behind you, so taking her for a fly along a route is impossible! She's pretty snappy (very typical for a vulture), and will try and bite at any opportunity. This temperament also generally gets worse with the size of the vulture, she's very good compared to most! I'd really advise, as said before, to get hands on experience with them first, especially with keeping birds of prey in a home environment which can be very different to at a falconry centre. Price wise, I think of the cheapest vultures are hooded vultures at around £7000 (last time I was told), and I think turkey vultures are the cheapest condors. Hope this helps! :2thumb:


----------



## waterdragon555

corvid2e1 said:


> Yes, they are available, perfectly legaly. No licence is needed but experience in falconry is definetly important to understand how to handle and train them. They are relativly common additions in falconry centres and display teams now. Amercan Black vultures seem to be the most common species available, but there are others out there too. For obvious reasons they are useless as a hunting bird, so there is not much demand for them. Breeders are fairly few and far between. you may have some luck on bird trader, once you filter through the scams. otherwise it might be worth asking around some falconry centres for contacts.


 Don't you need a dwa licence to keep any birds of prey?


----------



## becky89

waterdragon555 said:


> Don't you need a dwa licence to keep any birds of prey?


Nope. Only thing you'll need for some is an A10, as far as I'm aware nothing else is required.


----------



## ReptileRoss

waterdragon555 said:


> Don't you need a dwa licence to keep any birds of prey?


Nope, no DWA needed for any. There is very little legislation involved in keeping birds of prey, it's pretty much up to the breeder to sell to those with enough experience.


----------



## waterdragon555

ReptileRoss said:


> Nope, no DWA needed for any. There is very little legislation involved in keeping birds of prey, it's pretty much up to the breeder to sell to those with enough experience.


 Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## waterdragon555

becky89 said:


> Nope. Only thing you'll need for some is an A10, as far as I'm aware nothing else is required.


 Thanks too.:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss

This is the Ruppell's griffon vulture that lives in my parent's back garden. She's called Ruby, and although she loves her keeper and tolerates my dad also (they both feed her you see), there's no love lost when it comes to me 
So they are a real handful if you're not experienced with them.
She has an amazing set of wings though!


----------



## Praying_Mantis24

any more pics mrcriss? amazing looking bird


----------



## mrcriss

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> any more pics mrcriss?


Unfortunately not....those are the only ones I have on my computer. Might have some more soon when Kevin brings her to my work to show the students.


----------



## Matt king

Vultures are definitly not a good idea for your first bird of prey. I take it you will want to fly it instead of it sat in an aviary, in which case you will need to know all about weight management etc. get in touch with a local falconer or bird of prey centre and tell them your intentions and I'm sure they will be happy to point you in the right direction.


----------



## mrcriss

Matt king said:


> Vultures are definitly not a good idea for your first bird of prey. I take it you will want to fly it instead of it sat in an aviary, in which case you will need to know all about weight management etc.


......and if they're all anything like Ruby, your average vulture would rather lollop along the ground behind you, rather than take to the air.


----------



## Matt king

mrcriss said:


> ......and if they're all anything like Ruby, your average vulture would rather lollop along the ground behind you, rather than take to the air.


That's the thing there not all like ruby and I've known more than one vulture in a bad mood take a fair size chunk out of someone. That beak is designed for ripping meat !! I'm not trying to preach just hoping that a bit of homework will be for the benefit of bird and owner


----------



## mrcriss

Matt king said:


> That's the thing there not all like ruby and I've known more than one vulture in a bad mood take a fair size chunk out of someone. That beak is designed for ripping meat !! I'm not trying to preach just hoping that a bit of homework will be for the benefit of bird and owner


Did you not read my original post?
I don't deny that for a second......that vulture hates me.


----------



## Matt king

mrcriss said:


> Did you not read my original post?
> I don't deny that for a second......that vulture hates me.


Apologies, no I didn't see that before posting !


----------



## Ron Magpie

I used to see turkey vultures (or their Brazilian equivalent) all the time as a child/teenager- we even had a game of seeing how long it took lying still on the school playing field before they'd start circling! :lol2:

There was a very tame one, hand-reared, I'm guessing, in the local zoo.


----------

